# Bottling cane/hose



## geek (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry for this question guys but I am now looking into getting something to bottle some of my wine.

It wasn't fun for me and daughter yesterday seeing how wine was getting spilled using a regular small hose and passing hose quickly from gallon 1 to gallon 2.

Next year I may look into getting the all in one pump which seems that can be used for bottling.

Meantime, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 19, 2012)

This is if you need a pump for transfering - not bottling.

Until you are getting the Allinone, I recommend making your own vacuum from a Harbor Freight 12 volt inflator - about 8 bucks. Here is how to make it work

After you take the pump out of the body, you will see a tiny hole on the pump which is an inlet for the air to go into the pump cylinder. I take a 1/4 inch double ended brass barb connector and use jb weld to place over that hole. I used a good bit of jb arond the barb, sealing it up good.

I also ground the barb end at a very slight angle to better fit over the hole and I secured the barb with an electrical tie while the jb dried. 

Cut the air inflator hose. You may wish to do that in such a manner that you could put a barb in it so that you can use the pump as an air pump as opposed to a vacuum. 

I use this cap and place it on the empty carboy. 

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/carboy-cap-3-5-and-6-gallon-carboys.html

I take a 1/4 in id/3/8 in od vinyl tube (hard white) and run from the barb on the pump to the small inlet into the cap (not too far down.).

I use a 3/8 in id/5/8 od clear tube from the full carboy or bucket with a racking cane, down into the large opening on the cap to just about the bottom of the empty carboy.

I recommend making a reservoir jar using barbs for use between the pump and cap. I have not done that and I have sucked wine into the pump. 

I have tried unsuccessfully to make a bucket that I could pump into. 

Let me know if you need any more info. I really like using this pump. You can degass with it also as well as degas while racking by putting a clamp on the transfer tube.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 19, 2012)

I use the cane with the button on the bottom that doesn't allow any wine to pass through unless you're pushing the button all the way to the bottom of the bottle. My wife and I just bottled 35 bottles and didn't spill a drop. It is called a plastic bottle filler and sells for $6.95.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 19, 2012)

As far as bottling, the spring loaded bottling wand is absolutely the way to go. You can avoid all drips if you are reasonably careful.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 19, 2012)

geek:

I use a regular size Auto-siphon (it makes getting the siphon started simple), some 5/16" id x 7/16" od hose, and the bottling wand that bottling wand that cohenhouse77 described.

But you mentioned gallons in your post. If gallon jugs were the source vessels, I would get a shorter mini Auto-siphon. If gallon jugs were the target vessels, I would get the large size Auto-Siphon and 7/16" id x 9/16" od hose. You would also need the large size bottling wand.

Steve


----------



## robie (Nov 19, 2012)

Fill with your bottles setting inside a sanitized tub. This way you can catch all the spilled wine and bottle it.

The bottling wand works OK. I used it for years. Trouble is you have to top up some bottles and take some out of others.

Nothing like the bottling attachment that comes with the allinonepump. We bottled again last night and honestly, filling all those bottles, I did not loose a teaspoon of wine. Each bottle is filled to the exact same level without ever having to adjust (when the bottle is full and the vacuum is broken, all excess wine is automatically sucked back out of the bottle, so the level always ends up at the same place). It makes the filling part of bottling a piece of cake.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 19, 2012)

This is all you need, don't over think it. Comes in two sizes.
http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4861


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 19, 2012)

tonyt said:


> This is all you need, don't over think it. Comes in two sizes.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4861



I have never used a bottle of bentonite to bottle my wine before......


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> I have never used a bottle of bentonite to bottle my wine before......


 
ROFLMAO- I was thinking the same thing when I follwed the link to Bentonite!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 19, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> I have never used a bottle of bentonite to bottle my wine before......


I don't know why but links to FVW seem to always direct to the wrong item. Maybe one of the mods will fix it.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 19, 2012)

I think this is the one you were referring to?

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4875


----------



## cpfan (Nov 19, 2012)

GreginND said:


> I think this is the one you were referring to?
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4875


Still bentonite.

Search for part numbers 4861 and 4875 after you get to the site.

Steve


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Greg that comes up to the same bentonite. Just go to their site and look up a bottling wand. The database item copy problem apparently carried over here after the merger. We had problems with that for months. If you look up an item and copy the url, it goes to bentonite or some other weird thing every time. It links to the database , not the item.

Sorry guys, there is no quick fix to bring you to it! Wade and I were both the admins over at FVW and neither us or George could come up with a fix for it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 19, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Here, try this
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4875



Swing... batta batta batta .... swing.... lol Three strikes and you're OUT!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes Lon, that's why I removed it. Once you have the item cached on your computer, it shows up with the links, but nobodies elses. I was putting together that link and a few others to demonstrate this, but it just gets too confusing so I just deleted it. We all fussed over trying to fix it at FVW and all just gave up.


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 19, 2012)

I use a Auto-siphon for jug to jug carboy to jug transfers and I use the "Super Automatic Bottle Filler" to fill bottles


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 19, 2012)

geek said:


> sorry for this question guys but I am now looking into getting something to bottle some of my wine.
> 
> It wasn't fun for me and daughter yesterday seeing how wine was getting spilled using a regular small hose and passing hose quickly from gallon 1 to gallon 2.
> 
> ...



I have the allinonepump and works great for bottling, I highly recommend it, no messes or spills....


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Is this the link you were all trying to do?

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=4861


----------



## cpfan (Nov 19, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Is this the link you were all trying to do?
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=4861


So what did you do different than everybody else?

Actually...what did you do to fix things? The earlier links now work. At least for me.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve the earlier links are not working for me. 

When you bring up a list of items stop, do not click on a specific item and go to it. Rather, right click on that item and select "copy shortcut". Now you have the correct address to paste into a post. Several websites work this way. It is kind of a pain when you don't know it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 19, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> I have the allinonepump and works great for bottling, I highly recommend it, no messes or spills....


 

ThanksFabiola

Before coming up with the Allinone I used the spring loaded bottlingwand, but I had to remove the spring to assist me in bottling because of the punted bottles. I would always tend to spill when transferring from bottle to bottle and it was never a consistenant height – I always had to adjust them using a syringe or something similar and I was barely able to move the next day, because I bent over the whole time while bottling.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 20, 2012)

When using the spring loaded bottling wand if tou fill the bottle all the way to the top with the spring tip resting on the bottom of the bottle. When you remove the wand the wine level goes down to a perfect and consistant level for corking. I find that this works perfect for all size and shape bottles. I will say that extremely deeply punted bottles it is a challenge balancing the wand on the top of the punt.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been in heaven ever since I bought an Enlomatic. Not only for bottleing but also for some transferring. 
The vacuum is not strong enough so is a little slow when transferring. 
The wand was great for several years but too messy. It is faster especially when the bottleing tub is full.


----------



## geek (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the good feedback.

One last question, I hear people saying that bottling is better from the bottom of the bottle versus filling from the top, to avoid a bit of splashing. 

Does it really matter?

..


----------



## cpfan (Nov 20, 2012)

geek said:


> Thanks for all the good feedback.
> 
> One last question, I hear people saying that bottling is better from the bottom of the bottle versus filling from the top, to avoid a bit of splashing.
> 
> ...


Splashing will cause a little oxidation of the wine. Probably not a lot.

BTW, the Buon Vino Fill Jet and others fill the bottle from the top. They cascade the wine down the side. Not sure what the difference would be.

Steve


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 20, 2012)

With the Enlomatic you can tilt the bottle slightly to get it to run down the side. Otherwise it will splash and if you try to fill too fast will splash a lot.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 20, 2012)

geek said:


> Thanks for all the good feedback.
> 
> One last question, I hear people saying that bottling is better from the bottom of the bottle versus filling from the top, to avoid a bit of splashing.
> 
> ...



With the Allinonewinepump it is designed to fill from the top on An angle to prevent splashing of the wine while still under vacuum


----------



## freqflyer (Nov 1, 2014)

i see where you sell a #6.5 stopper for carboys and most places recommend a #7 does is matter?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2014)

The size of the opening varies a bit from manufaturer to manufacturer. I have both and use the one that fits in well ends up just proid of the top edge. If it wants to push in too easily and far, go to the larger size.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 2, 2014)

freqflyer said:


> i see where you sell a #6.5 stopper for carboys and most places recommend a #7 does is matter?



I custom make all my stoppers - so whatever size you need I can make for you. 
Typically a #6.5 is the most common


----------



## geek (Nov 2, 2014)

Steve, do you also make one for demi john, just curiosity.

I know is not recommended but I racked wine into a demi john last night using the AIO pump.

I had to wrap some duct tape around the bung to make it big enough to fit the demi john and in order to create the vacuum.....worked well....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 2, 2014)

geek said:


> Steve, do you also make one for demi john, just curiosity.
> 
> I know is not recommended but I racked wine into a demi john last night using the AIO pump.
> 
> I had to wrap some duct tape around the bung to make it big enough to fit the demi john and in order to create the vacuum.....worked well....



I do make bungs from #2-12 
Yes others have used them from barrels and even demi jons - I do recommend using a 1/2 racking hose to lower your vacuum and increase your flow at the same time. 

My new website will be up soon and you can order one then or you can PM me


----------



## geek (Nov 2, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I do make bungs from #2-12
> Yes others have used them from barrels and even demi jons - I do recommend using a 1/2 racking hose to lower your vacuum and increase your flow at the same time.
> 
> My new website will be up soon and you can order one then or you can PM me



I have both racking canes, the very first one which is long down to the carboys and the newer one which is short and has an angle inside that shoots the wine to the side of the carboy.

That short one is the one I've been using all this time.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 2, 2014)

I think he meant 1/2" diameter, not 1/2 length.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 2, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> I think he meant 1/2" diameter, not 1/2 length.



You are correct Paul - I will add the word diameter in my statement.


----------



## cintipam (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi freqflyer

Get the 6 1/2 bung. I had the same concerns and got the 7. I found the permanent tubing in the bung limits the compression factor of the rubber, and I have to really push to get the 7 into my carboys, and even then it's not as secure as I'd like it to be. I need to get a 6 1/2 but just never quite get around to it. But the AIO you will love!

Pam in cinti


----------

